# Unterlagen zu SSD Drive und Motor



## hotrodhool (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe hier folgenden Umrichter und Motor liegen.
Stammt aus einem alten Projekt, leider sind keine Unterlagen mehr vorhanden.
Auf eine Mail vom Hersteller warte ich schon seit 4 Wochen.
Vieleicht kennt hier im forum sich ja mit den Sachen aus, und kann mir weiterhelfen.
MotorController Model No.631/001/230/F/00 Serial No. 116854102001086 
AC-Servomotor Typ. AC M2n 0045-4/0 - 3 - GM Ser.Nr. 0627-1485

interessant wären, Infos bezüglich Programmiersoftware, Inbetriebnahme, Anschlußmöglichkeiten.
Im Netz habe ich bisher nur einige Standard Infos gefunden.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## thomass5 (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Motor könnte da:http://www.ssddrives.it/manuali/servodrives/motori/ACM2n_3_5_3_V0706-UK.pdf

mit bei sein

der Rest hier: http://www.parker.com/literature/SSD Drives/SSD/English_servo/631.pdf

Thomas


----------



## hotrodhool (25 Januar 2011)

danke schonmal für die Manuals,

hast du erfahrungen mit dem Umrichter??

Kann man den auch ohne viel Programmieraufwand im Umrichter betreiben??
Dachte so an Start - Stop - Geschwindigkeit .

Weil ich glaube die passende Software werde ich in der Firma nicht auftreiben können.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Januar 2011)

hotrodhool schrieb:


> ...
> hast du erfahrungen mit dem Umrichter??
> ...



... nein, hab nur mal schnell den google befragt...

Thomas


----------



## Per (26 Januar 2011)

*Parker Hannifin*

Hallo,


SSD Drive war vorher eurotherm und gehört jetzt zu Parker Hannifin. Die Software ist aber immer die gleiche geblieben EasyRider. 
Das Programm spaltet sich in 2 Teile einmal die Inbetriebnahme Motor – Umrichter, Zuweisung Digitaler und Anlaloge Signale und einmal im Bias Programm wo die Funktionen des Antriebsreglers Programmiert werden. 
Das Programm liegt leider im geschützten Bereich auf der Internetseite. 
Solltest Kontakt zu deinem Vertreter aufnehmen. Geben dann meistens den geschützten Bereich frei.


Gruß Per

http://www.ssddrives.de/technik/software.htm


----------

